# My 99 Sentra



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/586356


Let me know what ya'll think.

This is the first for almost all of you to see.
:fluffy:


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

You really need to learn how to remote link images....................lol
























Love the new paint, Just need some new rims now............... lmao whoi am I to talk, im still rocking the stocks.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

How about you all chip in some donations and buy me some.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

that's a fresh idea, remove the center section of that lower bumper, pretty cool. now what to fill that gap with?? :thumbup:


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Who knows. For now nothing.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nice and clean.


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

looks like new again :thumbup:


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

lol yeah


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

fuckin blue pearlescent, slowest rice showed me the HQ images, it looks fuckin money, and the bitch painted the whole thing himself..... maddd fuckin props to him for doing so, and sorry for the language but im fuckin trashed, i weight like 140-145 and i had 11-13 drinks tonight, 5 beers pre-bar, 2 beers at the bar, and whiskey sours like a mofo to finish up

slowest rice is the fuckin man, all he has to do is turbo the bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

nice work man. I would love to see it in person sometime.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

You will sometime.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Oh and BTW if you all only noticed the front bumper missing the center pillar, thats not the only thing missing.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

BIG PIMPIN' now baby, loving the color...nicely done!

..i'm not even gonna suggest rims/drop.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

SlowestRice said:


> Oh and BTW if you all only noticed the front bumper missing the center pillar, thats not the only thing missing.


I noticed the sexy OEM B14 rear bumper gap isn't missing :thumbup: :cheers:


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> I noticed the sexy OEM B14 rear bumper gap isn't missing :thumbup: :cheers:



HAHA maybe I should finnish putting all the bolts and screws on the bumpers. 


Oh and there is no 3rd brake light as most of you can see as well as no body line in the rear bumper.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

damn.... ur car is squeeeaky clean.

some oem fogs would look real nice on ur ride


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Yes, yes they would. :thumbup:


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

I removed the fogs from my '97 to install trans coolers. Maybee can make a deal.

Lew


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

I am acctually purchacing the ones from WhiteB14.


----------

